# Nationals



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

hey guys i'm back!

We had a blast but the weather did not cooperate with us very much. We had 40 mph winds both days and both days that we scouted. It made for real tough calling. The first day of the contest we called in ten coyotes including a pack of four but everything swung way down wind (300-400yds) We were able to get two though. The best after day one was 5. We woke up to the same high winds on saturday and a little snow! We seen two coyotes on saturday and got them both leaving us with 4 coyotes total heading into check -in. The best on saturday was 6 coyotes! 
The final standing ended like this

1st-11 coyotes 
2nd-10 
3rd-8
4th-7
5th-6
6th-6
7th-5
8th-5
9th-5
10th-4 (us)

We had a blast and got to talk strategy with some of the best in the world. Can't wait to go back next year

I want to thank Chris and the Nodakoutdoors.com for helping make the trip possible. We should see a few new people from the Wyoming, colorado and Utah area posting shortly.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good Job!

:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

...but the big question is...did you see Dan Thompson in Rawlins?

If so, did you blow your Red Desert Howler at him?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

No after this weekend and talking to people involved i don't wish,want or need to talk to Dan. Lets just say he dosen't handle himself very professional! :evil:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Geez...you will have to give me the inside scoop sometime.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a good time Were you around Rawlins ? You know the snow out there doesn't melt it just wears out being blowed a different diection each day Dewey


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Brad,
I sent you a PM............


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Glad to hear you had a good time.

Welcome home.


----------



## wyoboy00 (Nov 15, 2005)

Do you remember the names of the people that won it?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't they were from Baggs and i believe it might have been the first year that they hunted in it, but i'm not sure besides congratulating them and shaking hands i didn't get too BS with them at all they bugged out pretty quick.


----------



## wyoboy00 (Nov 15, 2005)

Was the Johnson Brothers there? They usually seem to do pretty good at the event. Do you know the names of any of the other places.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Les hunted with his partner and video man Don this year and beat us by one. Tom Schmid didn't hunt with his brother this year either and also beat us by one and took 8th i think. The Barnes Bros from UT took fourth, Calvin Taylor and Cenny (can't remember right now) took third i can't remember or didn't know any of the other teams that placed.


----------



## wyoboy00 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks,

Sounds like there was a pretty good turn out of the big names


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ya all the names that you want to make sure are there to compete against were there still.


----------

